# Hi everyone



## VictorianSun (10 mo ago)

Hello,

I'm in my 40s with no kids and married 10 years where things have been going downhill. I started reading here a few weeks ago and wanted to join as I feel the need to talk with people that will understand me.

Nice to meet you all


----------



## VictorianSun (10 mo ago)

Side note- can I make a post private so someone who is not a member can't see it? It's not so much a trust issue as my wife is aware of everything I am writing but I want the forum to be kind of like a "confidant" for me.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

VictorianSun said:


> Side note- can I make a post private so someone who is not a member can't see it? It's not so much a trust issue as my wife is aware of everything I am writing but I want the forum to be kind of like a "confidant" for me.


If you post in the private member's section, only those who are members, and logged on, can see it.


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

jonty30 said:


> If you post in the private member's section, only those who are members, and logged on, can see it.


I think they have to have a certain amount of posts to be able to access the Private Members section. Unless things have changed, I just logged back in after a 5 year hiatus.


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

VictorianSun said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm in my 40s with no kids and married 10 years where things have been going downhill. I started reading here a few weeks ago and wanted to join as I feel the need to talk with people that will understand me.
> 
> Nice to meet you all


Welcome. 😀


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Works said:


> I think they have to have a certain amount of posts to be able to access the Private Members section. Unless things have changed, I just logged back in after a 5 year hiatus.


Any member can post in the Private member forum now.
Apparently when TAM upgraded their software the post requirement went away.

The biggest thing is that the Private forum won’t show up in google searches and non-members can’t see it. So if someone is search for ‘where is he/she getting advice’ they won’t find it.

Welcome @VictorianSun. I hope your time here is very fruitful and your relationship is stronger because of it.


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Any member can post in the Private member forum now.
> Apparently when TAM upgraded their software the post requirement went away.
> 
> The biggest thing is that the Private forum won’t show up in google searches and non-members can’t see it. So if someone is search for ‘where is he/she getting advice’ they won’t find it.
> ...


Whoa!! Things HAVE changed... I remember back then we had to make 1,788,988 posts before we were allowed access to the club. 🤣


----------



## redmarshall (11 mo ago)

hi there, welcome to TAM


----------



## mark.blomquist (10 mo ago)

VictorianSun said:


> Side note- can I make a post private so someone who is not a member can't see it? It's not so much a trust issue as my wife is aware of everything I am writing but I want the forum to be kind of like a "confidant" for me.


I sometimes worry about others getting confidence from something like and ending something they can never have back. Myself, I give myself no credit so...


----------

